# Lucky Lab Portland Oregon



## Boris (Aug 3, 2014)

The next Lucky Lab Ride is coming up Sunday August 10th at 12:30pm. This ride falls on the second Sunday of the month, which coincidently is when most of the previous rides have taken place, and I'd venture to guess all future rides as well. The Lucky Lab is located at 19th and NW Quimby.


----------



## Greg M (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2014)

I hope I don't forget my wallet again.


----------



## vincev (Aug 3, 2014)

Start without me Dave.I cant make this ride.Thank you.


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2014)

vincev said:


> Start without me Dave.I cant make this ride.Thank you.




This is beginning to be a regular thing with you!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll be there as always... lurking from a distance, in just my tightywhities and socks.


----------



## vincev (Aug 3, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I hope I don't forget my wallet again.




Couldn't get your senior discount?


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2014)

vincev said:


> Couldn't get your senior discount?




Lissen, if I could get Greg to fall for this trick again and pay for my beer like he does my coffee, who cares about the senior discount?


----------



## Greg M (Aug 3, 2014)

I won't be fooled again!


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2014)

Greg M said:


> I won't be fooled again!




That's what the WHO said, and look what happened to them.


----------



## Greg M (Aug 4, 2014)

They got rich.  Probably because they stopped paying for the next round.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 8, 2014)

They did. I'm always buying the beer damn you guys!!!

See you there. And thanks for posting the ride.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 10, 2014)

*Great ride! Even Greg M. Made it!*

Where were you Marko? Anyhow, enjoy the pix!!!


----------



## Greg M (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, I had to buy the newcomer's traditional three rounds, and you didn't get any.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 10, 2014)

Greg M said:


> Yeah, I had to buy the newcomer's traditional three rounds, and you didn't get any.




That does suck Dave!!! No super dog for you!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I hope I don't forget my wallet again.





Looks like Dave forgot more than just his wallet this time.  

Cool pics. Nothing like looking at lots of water when you live in the desert.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm coming back to Portland to visit this fall...
Derek, hit me up and let's see if I'll be out there during an event.


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2014)

Greg M said:


> Yeah, I had to buy the newcomer's traditional three rounds, and you didn't get any.




Just send me the money that you would have spent on me. Should be $14.85. Also, I don't see Mark (Redline) in any of the pictures. Please send me his $14.85 portion too, and I'll that he gets it.
Sorry I missed you this time around, I was exhausted, I had visitors from out of town, my pump broke, and I had to fill them up the old fashioned way. My lung capacity and stamina just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry I missed you this time around, I was exhausted, I had visitors from out of town, my pump broke, and I had to fill them up the old fashioned way. 

Tell me Dave,how DO you fill up visitors from out of town the old fashion way ???


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2014)

vincev said:


> Sorry I missed you this time around, I was exhausted, I had visitors from out of town, my pump broke, and I had to fill them up the old fashioned way.
> 
> Tell me Dave,how DO you fill up visitors from out of town the old fashion way ???




Well, the ONE way that I can talk about, is to pop the cap off the valve and immediately start blowing air into them. I shoot for about 60psi for a good bounce. You'll just have to use your imagination about the other way I have of filling them up.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Well, the ONE way that I can talk about, is to pop the cap off the valve and immediately start blowing air into them. I shoot for about 60psi for a good bounce. You'll just have to use your imagination about the other way I have of filling them up.




You are disgusting. There may be young children reading this stuff you #@#$*^ idiot.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Well, the ONE way that I can talk about, is to pop the cap off the valve and immediately start blowing air into them. I shoot for about 60psi for a good bounce. You'll just have to use your imagination about the other way I have of filling them up.




60 PSI ? That is tough but i guess you got a lot of practice inflating your blow up girlfriend.


----------



## Greg M (Aug 10, 2014)

It's ok, Derek already collected for the missing guys.  Who knew there were so many of you?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Just send me the money that you would have spent on me. Should be $14.85. Also, I don't see Mark (Redline) in any of the pictures. Please send me his $14.85 portion too, and I'll that he gets it.
> Sorry I missed you this time around, I was exhausted, I had visitors from out of town, my pump broke, and I had to fill them up the old fashioned way. My lung capacity and stamina just aren't what they used to be.




Don't blame me....I had a 300 lb cart roll on to my foot and cracked a bone.  No rides till it heals. I'll compensate next time.


----------

